# Whats my hammercoral producing ?



## vs5295 (Mar 21, 2011)

New to corals , whats this comming from my hammer coral ?, hasnt fully opened yet , my clownfish seem to be eating it every time it releases some of this slime .


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I believe its poop.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

cablemike said:


> I believe its poop.


Careful Mike - that line together with your signature file combined might become someone else's signature file!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

it looks like it is melting? I don't think it's good. you can try and leave it and see if it chills out, but something in your tank disagrees with it I think. Not an expert though.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If I had to guess I would say it's one of those stupid snails that throws spiderwebs. Every so often I get them in my tank and this is what I see. I don't remember the name of them but they do harm to your corals.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> If I had to guess I would say it's one of those stupid snails that throws spiderwebs. Every so often I get them in my tank and this is what I see. I don't remember the name of them but they do harm to your corals.


VERMITID SNAILS if you want to google them.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah those bastards!!! Everytime I see one of them I make sure to kill it.


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Yeah those bastards!!! Everytime I see one of them I make sure to kill it.


How are you killing them? I heard plugging their hole with kalk paste or epoxy works?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

pinch it and they die. That's what I do


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> If I had to guess I would say it's one of those stupid snails that throws spiderwebs. Every so often I get them in my tank and this is what I see. I don't remember the name of them but they do harm to your corals.


that's not a vermetid snail.. its a milky substance, similar to what happens when a coral melts. My vermetid snails are messy jerks but only when i do a water cahnge and there is debris in the water column.


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

If it's brownish it may be poop. Mine does that if I feed it some pellets.


----------

